# What do you think of Arabians????



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't want to start arguements I would just like people's opion on Arabs. I want to know what you think, and don't think I'm going to b offended I have 2. I know many of you think they are mules and hotheaded etc but that's just stero typing! Yes I admit sooooommmmmeeeee Arabs are but not all! My old horse Gus would do anything you asked, my PUREBRED can hold his head high but is extremely sweet and very willing. Both did + does in barrels/poles! Now my hors Aladdin...he is sweet but hot headed too, and when I saw "hot headed" I mean spirited. So I don't want fights with language and all that:-( I simply want to know what you think.
WARNING: Those who say they don't like them just remember, Arabian is in everybreed....


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have an Arabian mare, and I love her to death. Most of my interaction with Arabs had been with a trainer at my old boarding facility, who showed on the Arab circuit, and went to Scottsdale every year. She had 16+ hand Arabians that looked more like Thoroughbreds with dishy faces, were all very high strung, and definitely not something I'd want to own. At one point she said that if you had an Arab that was under 15.1 or 2, that they wouldn't place very well in the breed shows because they were too small and the other day I talked to another woman who said the same thing. Now I don't know how true that is, but thats what I've heard. Since I got my mare I've been talking to all the Arabian people I can find, learning more about her bloodlines, and Arabs as a breed. The general consensus I've found so far is that the newer bloodlines tend to be more high strung than the older "foundation" type bloodlines. My mare is by far one of the smartest horses I've ever worked with, and I rarely have to teach her something more than once. I think that they are an amazing breed, and I am very glad that I ended up going out on a limb, and getting my girl. I am taking her to her first show this weekend, just to hang out, and see what its all about, and I can't wait.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

I love Arabs and I would have one any day!


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

To me, Arabians always look so classy. Their stature is gorgeous and their detailed faces and heads are also very professional. Though, most of all, their gaits and rhythm are superb, swift and elegant, very photogenic.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

dance21 sums it up perfectly!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I heart Arabians. They have been my fave breed since I was a little girl and still are. Always will be


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I love my arab mare. She is the best horse ever!!! Very sensitive, not hot headed! Very willing, loving. At her age she is still got spirit. I loved the challenge I had with her 10yrs ago. I would always pick an arab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think every breed has a horse that is exceptional and lives up to the breed standards and every breed has that horse that no one should own! 

I hate questions like this. As not all horses fit everyone's needs. I trail ride so I can be happy with any breed as I don't want it for a certain discipline. But if I were showing saddle seat I would want an Arab or Saddlebred, if I were running barrels I would want a Paint or QH. 

There are good and bad in all breeds. I like for everyone to find the horse that is perfect for them. I ride a Paint. He is my dream horse in the wrong color LOL


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

arabs are insanely beautiful! i've always wanted to ride one, yet they simply do not go with my personality. I need more of the big, calm giant type of horse. ( which is what my horse is basically). i have a nervous disposition so based on the sterotypical, high energy arabian personality, it just wouldn't work out. =)


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I do not have anything against them, but the breed is just not for me. I have done a great deal of horse training, saulving problem horses (more or less, fixing what people have ruined) and rescues. Arabians are my least favorite breed to work with. Everything takes twice as long with them and like it or not they are a "hot" breed like the Thoroughbred. I also like "A HORSE" as in a good 1200 pound animal. 14hh, 750 pounds and "fancy" which to me is "girly" isn't my first choice of look to be sitting on. I don't find there "look" to be attractive, they look small and spooky when all fired up and what many feel is pretty. Just my opinion. Again, I like 17hh Well bred bulky Thoroughbreds, Foundation Quarters and breeds like the Lippizzaner and other light draft breeds.

All in all, they are nice, they are horses, just not for me when there are other great breed options


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> She had 16+ hand Arabians that looked more like Thoroughbreds with dishy faces, were all very high strung, and definitely not something I'd want to own. At one point she said that if you had an Arab that was under 15.1 or 2, that they wouldn't place very well in the breed shows because they were too small and the other day I talked to another woman who said the same thing.


This could well be true but I think it is sad. Arabians in their purest form are much smaller (14hh - 15hh) and to breed them to look like Thoroughbreds with typey heads is a real shame. I don't know what the fascination is with breeding for size, it really takes away from the characteristics that should be selected for. Imagine if the current trend was to breed Shetland Ponies to be 14hh+? People would think you had gone mad but it seems acceptable in the Arabian world. Not having a go at you dressagebelle, just a comment on the Arabian world in general 

Arabians have really grown on me. Their beauty, movement, spirit and intelligence is incomparable. I am a TB girl at heart and am dying to get an Anglo Arab one day, I think it could be the ultimate horse he he.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree with everyone I love/loved my Arabs but I do agree if I was soing something (cattle drive etc) I want a QH but for my purebred he is suprisingly calm. I don't get on either to look flashy, I get on to prove Arabians can do just as much as tb or qh. I getting extremely sick of people saying "Arabs deserve bullets" "Arabians are spirited" (yes they are but that is who they are!) Arabians can twist and turn like qhs and can run just as fast, if not faster than tb (considering Arabian blood is in every horse!)


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

arabs are sensitive, the wrong horse + rider combination will never work - and the ones that do...wow!

the relationship you can have with your arabian is one that only another arabian owner can know


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I totally agree with you allllllllll the way


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I totally agree with you jazir. I have a gorgeous 14.2 hand 5 year old Arabian mare, and in just the year I've had her, and the unfortunate lack of time I've had to work with her, she's come such a long way, because she's smart, has finally found a person she can trust, and does the best she can to do what I ask, and to make me happy.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have three. Now, that either means I really like them, or I'm a masochist.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Arabs???????? Not to offend anyone but rubbish. The way the tails are so high up makes me feel sick!!!!!!!! and the dished face!!!!! YUCK!!!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Phantomstallion said:


> Arabs???????? Not to offend anyone but rubbish. The way the tails are so high up makes me feel sick!!!!!!!! and the dished face!!!!! YUCK!!!!


Well aren't you the picture of tact. :roll:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first and second horses were Arabians. I kept them until they passed away. I LOVE Arabians. I love all breeds, but I must admit, Arabians are my favorite.

Arabians are for people who like cats. Stock breeds are for people who like dogs. :lol: Actually, I like both, but cats are independent thinkers, and so are Arabians. 

Arabians WANT to have a relationship with their person. So they are good for people who want a special relationship with their horse. They don't do as well with people who demand instant subservience without first getting to know the horse. That works okay with stock breeds, but you can blow an Arabian up if you aren't sensitive to them. That's why people call them crazy. Those are the people who rough handle them and blow them up instead of actually having a good relationship and getting to know their horse. Arabians don't like rough handling. No horse does, but Arabians won't tolerate it as well as other breeds because they are sensitive. 

Arabians are awesome, it's bad horsemanship that gives them a bad name. :-(


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> Arabs???????? Not to offend anyone but rubbish. The way the tails are so high up makes me feel sick!!!!!!!! and the dished face!!!!! YUCK!!!!


I'm not offended, but I feel really sorry for you if that is your genuine opinion, to me it says far more about you than about the Arab breed.

My own opinion, well if you had asked me this question on Nov 12th in any of the last 30 years or so, I would have said very pretty breed but not for me.

Nov 12th 2010, I say, AWESOME breed, I love my Arab mare, she is everything that I have been looking for in a horse and more, she has beauty, spirit, stamina, strength and grace. She is intelligent, willing, but has enough of her own opinion to make her fun. I am a nervous sort of rider, but I love her snort and blow, because I know it's all show, one day during harvest here I wanted to ride, but the yard was full of tractors, trucks, augers, the grain cleaner, just noise and commotion everywhere. Out of all my horses who did I choose to ride next to all that mayhem, yup my mad Ayrab, why? because I know exactly what she will do, she will snort, blow and spook, but in place, she'll look at everything, but panic at nothing.

Sorry I could go on for days, I am such a convert, I love my Haflingers, but I'm seriously tempted to switch out. I've been looking for the right 'type' for years and here it is in the one breed I said I would never own, strange how life is. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden, I've owned Arabians for 32 years. Welcome to the Dark Side! :twisted:

I now own a breed I said I'd NEVER own too, a TB. They're a lot like Arabs, but of course, they originally started as a cross between Arabian stallions and English racing mares.

Never say never. That just makes God laugh, and then prove you wrong. :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Never say never. That just makes God laugh, and then prove you wrong. :wink:












How true


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful horses, def. want one one day!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Meh... it's hit or miss with an Arabian. In my opinion, they're either really nice, or really cruddy. No in-betweens. I'm not a fan of their temperament, either. 

I wouldn't want one unless it looked exactly like Khemosabi, conformation-wise. He was nice and husky with a good hip, which you don't see in too many Arabs. He also had a beautiful face and a thicker neck, and well-proportioned legs. Most Arabs I see are all gangly and scrawny with no muscle tone, even in some stallions. I don't like the huge-eyes-and-tiny-muzzle look. I prefer short, convex faces with broad, cresty necks, like Morgans and Andalusians. But if I ever found one like Khemo and at least 15.3 hands... I'd probably snatch him up in a heartbeat. :wink:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I wanted a warmblood, when I ended up getting my Arab. When I got her, she was supposed to just be my project that I put a little time into, and then resold, mainly just to get her out of the crappy situation she was in, but now a year later, I'm doing everything I can to end up being able to afford to keep her. I figured that I could remain somewhat detached, and keep it in my head that I was just working on giving her a better life with someone else, but alas I have gotten incredibly attached.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> Arabs???????? Not to offend anyone but rubbish. The way the tails are so high up makes me feel sick!!!!!!!! and the dished face!!!!! YUCK!!!!





> Hi there! We here at the Horse Forum work tirelessly to keep it a helpful, welcoming place to discuss all things horse related. With so many different horse lovers with so many different opinions, it takes a little effort on everyone’s part.
> 
> Please do your part by
> 
> ...


Underlined some parts that perhaps weren't considered before your post. Of course not everyone likes Arabians and that is just fine. Saying that their tail carriage 'makes you feel sick' and that their heads are 'YUCK' is ridiculous and makes you sound immature and petty. 

Also, stating that you don't mean to offend anyone isn't a licence for you to phrase things however you want. If you state things accurately, honestly and maturely you will not have to worry about being offensive.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I couldn't have said it better myself, sarahver.  I was just looking at that post and considering what to do. If several members hadn't already quoted and replied to it, I would have simply removed it. Since members have, though, removing it would have caused the replies it received to make no sense, and I didn't want to have to remove them too.

Phantomstallion, you'd presumably read that there are many Arab fans in this very thread. For that reason, your posting about your _revulsion_ smacks as completely insensitive and was no doubt offensive to many. You are of course free to share your opinion and to disagree with members, but a little tact goes a long way.

For example, instead of




Phantomstallion said:


> Arabs???????? Not to offend anyone but rubbish. The way the tails are so high up makes me feel sick!!!!!!!! and the dished face!!!!! YUCK!!!!


​ you could have just as easily said



> I really don't like Arabs because I find their tails are too high and I don't like their dished faces.


or something similar. Going forward, please keep in mind our overarching goals here, namely to ensure that the Horse Forum stays a helpful, friendly, welcoming place to discuss horses.

Thanks,
Administrator


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

I happen to love Arabians and Anglo Arabians. OH heck I love horses period! I do hold a soft spot for Arabians though. I learned to ride on a wonderful Crabbet mare several years ago. Some are more hot than others, but I do think that is in all horses. I owned an Anglo Arab who was the best horse I ever had..I miss him very much. He was a very smart and sensitive horse. I think the Arabian in him made him that sensitive and he was hardy and had strong hooves... Some can be bucket heads, but that maybe the lack of training and horsemanship that causes it. I do love to watch the way and Arabian can move freestyle. So breath taking to me.....So yes I am a fan.*LOL*


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you sarahver couldn't agree more 

Jessabel- There is in-between Arabs. Skylar my horse is extremely sweet and willing but like any horse (Arab) he gets excited. Bottom line he is on-and-off, he is high-headed one min the next heheadis low to the ground. Sometimes he is being a brat but most days he is throwy with the head at first then he's done


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

is it just me or does the horse in PS's avatar look like an arab? 

the extreme dishes dont really do it for me either, but i am concerned with the skeletal structure and the effect the effect on the horse, more then whether or not it's "pretty"

many people dont like the finer build, i have a few friends that just cant find an arab big enough (in bone and height)

Fleur comes in pretty large (for a purebred) as she's 15.hh and has the arab-hunter bone courtesy of the crabbet lines. bit more to her then the currently popular types


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love the Arabian breed. They are very intelligent, sensitive, and fun to ride. I really do feel you have to have a knowledge of their sensitivity though, in order to really 'click' well with them. They can be amazing mounts, but you have to know how to work with them, to get the most out of them. I love them for their stamina, as well, and they really are strong critters; atleast if you get ones that are built the way they should be...short coupled, with good bone. I don't really like alot of the younger generations of Arabians, as they are almost "too" fancy and refined...I like them strong, and well built, with the refinement, of course. 

I also love Arabian crosses, especially when crossed with Quarter Horses...you get more of the stocky build, and (often) a bit more quiet temperment, with the agility and stamina of the Arab. It's just a really good cross.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I love Arabians!! They are my favorite breed! Ever since I read the book series, The Black Stallion, I have wanted an Arabian. Everything I read and see about them I love.

One day I will own an Arabian. I have had dreams of owning a beautiful bay Arabian Stallion and living on a beautiful horse ranch. I have big dreams for a city girl.lol


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

> Well aren't you the picture of tact


Sorry but those are just my thoughts.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> Sorry but those are just my thoughts.


Yet your avatar is an Arabian horse.


----------



## teddybear (Dec 26, 2009)

i love arabians. their smart and pretty and are all round horses. ready for anything. what other breed can go from 100 mile races to dressage?


----------



## teddybear (Dec 26, 2009)

i also love all of the positve posts about arabians. so true! i cant even quote all of the posts that i love! my mare and i are a match made in heaven, shes my first horse and i will never ever sell her because i dont trust anyone to treat her with the love and respect that she truly deserves. :lol:
every arabian i have ridden have all been awesome. if you treat them the right way they will return the favor


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Coming from a conversation regarding Arabian type on another forum, I'd like to agree with what people are saying over there in that nowadays it's difficult to peg all horses under one type (Egyptian, Polish, Crabbet, Russian, etc..) with one catch-all physical description. I've seen substantial Egyptians and breakable Polish horses with exotic heads.

It's really all up to the breeders.

I never get tired of saying this, hence why I show up in most arab-related threads, but I LOVE the breed. I love their minds and their athletic beauty. This coming from someone who used to be all about warmbloods and drafty types.
Heck I still very much AM all about warmbloods and drafty types, but I can't imagine not sharing my life with an Arabian.

My little Spanish mare is 14.3 hh and solid as a rock (horse in my avatar). She is substantial while still possessing the distinctive yet subtle dish and flagging tail when she moves. Her bone is to die for if I may be so rash as to toot my own horn here for a minute.
She is dependable, calm, sweet, and extremely, extremely willing. There are quarter horses at my barn I would not ride if you paid me but I would trust Lilly with a novice rider, and she is only 10.

My gelding is a grandson of Khemosabi and his dam was Polish. He is 15.2 and seems to be getting a wider chest as his muscle is finally filling in. He is an absolute goofball. I've never met a horse with such an engaging personality. Is he hot? Yes, I'll admit he is. But he's not mean. And any knowledgeable person can handle him quite easily without any issues. I personally like his fire. 

I had extremely little contact with Arabians before these two, and suffered many of the same common prejudices, but now I can safely say I'm hooked for life.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

teddybear-I TOTALLY agree with you! If you treat them right they will treat you right. People just get sooooo impatient and start jerking on the reins and blame the horse cause the horse is fighting with them.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> Arabs???????? Not to offend anyone but rubbish. The way the tails are so high up makes me feel sick!!!!!!!! and the dished face!!!!! YUCK!!!!



According to your own statement, your avatar could make us all vomit.

Interestingly enough, an avatar is also supposed to be your alter-ego representation in internet socializing environments.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Since I have started riding I have worked with an Arabian trainer in an Arabian stable. But also I have dealt with almost every other breed from drafts to miniatures. And Arabians are still without a doubt my favorite. My first horse was a Quarab and owned him for a year thought that we weren't a match so sold him. Now I wish that I had kept him though because I do miss him dearly. I now own a purebred Arab that even though we have our trials and disagreements I still love her and can't figure out why but I could never sell her. She is everything that most people complain about the breed, hot headed, spooky, dumb, but in all honesty she is the best horse I have ever come across. Because when push comes to shove she takes care of me. She calls to me every time I arrive which makes me smile every time. She could go forever, when other horses are tired on trail she is still fresh as ever as if we have just started our ride. And she has taught me so so much and I believe will continue to teach me. Without a doubt the smartest horse I've had the joy of handling. The reason I truly believe many people don't like the breed and I hear about it every day many times a day is because the breed is often times much smarter than the owner, and the owner doesn't like that. And with Arabs you must ALWAYS ask and NEVER demand.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've just joined this forum because of this thread. I was expecting an Arabian Bashing thread and found it refreshing that, while not everyone thinks Arabians are the be all and end all, most everyone has had something positive to say. 

The posters who got into Arabians by accident made me laugh. That's how I got hooked too! I have a 32 yo QH that I retired from the show ring when he was 18 y.o. and I wanted a companion for him. I was checking rescues and such for a horse that I could just put out at pasture with him and for him to have a barn buddy, thinking maybe another QH or maybe a TB since I like them too. 

My earliest recollection of an Arabian was at an open hunter show when I saw an Arabian all decked out in saddleseat gear with his rider all dressed up in a day coat and bowler hat. I looked at Jack, my trainer, and asked what THAT was all about. I was 13 I think. Jack said, "Don't worry about them. They're Arabian folks and they do their own thing, totally unrelated to the rest of the world. They're all filthy rich and nobody real can afford one." This was in the 70's, so the last statement was probably pretty true then. 

Fast forward to about 2001, and a friend at work asked if I wanted his wife's Arabian mare. Said she was impossible to ride and kept dumping him. So I agreed to come over and meet the mare and if we didn't hate each other on sight, I'd probably take her. 

They said, she doesn't lead, load, ride in a trailer, can't bathe her, hates grooming and won't stand for farrier. Don't even try clippers. HMMMMM! Well, I got there and her lead manners were perfect, she did everything including letting me handle her feet, so I thought..."How wierd is this?". This guy and his wife were just the nicest people in the world so I couldn't imagine that they'd have a problem with her. So I made arrangements to have her trailered to my house in a few days and on the day went back to where she was stalled. 

The only trouble I had loading her in the trailer was, it was a tiny 2 horse straight load and I hate those things. They make ME claustrophobic. So, of course, expecting a fight, I was leading her to the trailer and stopped just short of the rear of it and almost got run over. The mare loaded herself, I swear if she could have tied the lead rope for me she would have. So I shut the door and off we went to my house. She off loaded like a dream too. 

In the following days, I discovered that Lady Barbieri loved her baths in the summer, loved grooming and was a saint with clippers. She did give me one good bucking session when I went to ride, but since I stuck it, she never tried again. Actually, she was a country english horse and since I wasn't used to that kind of riding, she'd sort of half halt and step under me to keep me in the right place. Go figure, they just did not hit it off and we did. 

Lady B ended up being called She Who Must Be Adored and believe me, she WAS! She's responsible for the whole Dreamcatcher Arabians adventure, LOL! She was a prankster, a lover, the absolute WORST trail horse I've ever had, but she was the MOST fun on trail I've ever had too. Unfortunately, I lost her about 4 years ago, and I'd still just about kill to get another Barbary daughter. Lucky the then 18 y.o. QH is now 32 y.o. and he's getting pretty slow. But, back when he still moved around pretty fast and trotted a lot, he became an honorary Arabian, he learned to toss his head like Lady B and he tried to do the floaty Arab trot thing. On him it looked more like a hippo in a tutu, but it was great to watch none the less. 

I'm stuck with 'em, can't do without 'em.


----------



## scrapinpics (Nov 12, 2010)

Arabians are beautiful and graceful. My daughter almost bought one, but did not pass vet check. She bought an OTTB instead and she was sweet.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians-I am so sorry! D: If it isn't too personal, how did she die? I have my flea-bitten grey horse die just recently, and that horse was....that horse acted more of a best friend to me...than my "best friends" did as friends!


----------



## brookesloveofbaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I love our gelding arab!  He was even a stallion until he was 12 and he's as calm as a twig! People are always saying how hyper he must be and how strong headed and stuff like that, it's like nope  Let them think what they think. I will admit there are SOME arabs out there that are hyper, but heck, what kind of breed doesn't have a horse like that?!!! If you ask me arabs are like all horses they can be hot headed, if not trained right, but if trained right, there amazing enjoyable horses!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Gus said:


> Dreamcatcher Arabians-I am so sorry! D: If it isn't too personal, how did she die? I have my flea-bitten grey horse die just recently, and that horse was....that horse acted more of a best friend to me...than my "best friends" did as friends!


Gus, she was getting older, I think she was 23 or 24 when she died. It appeared she had a massive stroke and died immediately. She was a lovely mare and we did adore her. Lady B was flea bitten grey as well, but of course she was pretty much white with specks by the time she passed. I still miss her and her little "wuh huh huh" greeting and running her teeth along the bars of her pipe corral if I wasn't fast enough serving dinner, and I was NEVER fast enough, LOL :lol:


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians-Wow she is gorgeous! Plus I love how the sun is going down..
GUs...I couldn't take it anymore it was killing me...literally to see him. He was going blind, deaf, foundering in both front feet, and had major arthrites in his stifles, and I know for a fact now he had the disease called cushings (continuous hair) and right before we put him down, I noticed a lump on his back and I'm very sure he had cancer. He was 25 when I donated him to Out of Africa.....X'(


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Lady looked great until the day she died. In fact, she was 5 months in foal. It was the longest I'd ever been able to get her to carry a foal. I was soooo hoping to have a filly out of her! But, seems God needs the very best ones earlier than we're ready to part with them. I'm so sorry to hear about Gus! I have a QH who's 32 and pretty much in the same boat minus the cancer, but at the moment seems to feel good and is carrying good weight. Will he make it through the winter? I have my doubts, but he's still eating with gusto and talking to me lots, so not yet ready for me to let him go. The old ones that you've had for a long time are the hardest to lose I think.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

it seems you've already ran my lifE! When I was about9 or somewhere around there I also had a 32 year old horse that we had to put down! He was everyones favorite. But you could count allllll 18 ribs. It looked like we were neglecting him, but we made his food mush for him to eat better and he couldn't eat that! We now think it was his teeth and could hardly get anyfood down... And we would have had his teeth done but he was old and getting to be like Gus and you're right God seems to need the very best ones earlier that we're ready to part. I know with Gus I was up and 3;30 to just hang out with him before we left. And I only relized just now how much I really miss that horse...


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

> Yet your avatar is an Arabian horse.


by WildJessie.

Does not mean I like them. I just like the rearing part.


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

I think they are very pretty, and do their job well. I personally wouldn't want one though because they usually don't excel in my discipline (Western Performance).


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

I think they are very pretty, and do their job well. I personally wouldn't want one though because they usually don't excel in my discipline (Western Performance). :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Phantomstallion said:


> by WildJessie.
> 
> Does not mean I like them. I just like the rearing part.


I'm sure you could find an avatar of a NOT Arabian horse rearing. In fact, I have one. I'll even give it to you, since you hate Arabians so much and all.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Or you could borrow Mr G


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I used to ride my aunts arabian. I enjoyed riding him. I love jumping and that horse had springs in his legs he was only 14.2 but he could easily jump 3 ft. Although he was spooky and would jump at stuff he sees everyday but i just laughed at him he was fun to ride, had such personality.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> by WildJessie.
> 
> Does not mean I like them. I just like the rearing part.


You have an Arabian horse as your avatar, yet you hate Arabians. totally defeats your point. And no one will take you seriously. Find another avatar that isn't an Arabian.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Phantom, here you go dear, to help you out with the rearing part and the disgust you feel towards the Arabian breed.
Must be so paradoxical being you that I figured I could lend a hand :lol:

Kindly click on this link:

Let me google that for you

...and then pick out the wretched, vomit-inducing Arabians that disgust you so much.
The last thing we want is you getting some eating disorder out of watching too many Arabians, considering they have this effect on you.
While you're at it, perhaps avoiding a thread that blossoms in pictures of the ugly beasts would also be a great idea.
I'm only thinking about your health, really :lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think that I should have one but I dont. hmmm I should fix that!

see post here
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/i-could-getting-new-horse-70965/
lol


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

BearlyeySmokin-Arabians can be used in western my avatar horse we got 23 in poles and 18-19 in barrels and he was 24 (25 when he died)


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

my horse Fifi is half arabian, and she is perfect in every way, she gets excited when she sees like 200 other horses at events that we go to 
she also does everything that i ask from her and she is once again PERFECT!!!!

i dont have anything against any horse, every horse has a spcial part in them, which makes up their personality 

i love my horse to bits  and so does every horse lover


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

but she doesn't try and get me off at places she just puts her head up and prances around LOL  she thinks she is the BOMB!!!!! LOL


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I took my mare to her first show this past Sunday, and I didn't show her, just wanted to get her used to it, and after the first few minutes of looking around and orienting herself, she spent most of the day asleep in the back of her stall next to her pasture mate, or greeting the several people who stopped for huge chunks of time just to say hi lol. She's such a ham. I got on her later in the day and rode her around, and she was fine. Even rode her outside the arena, and back to her stall, first time I'd ever ridden her outside an arena, and she was awesome. She felt comfortable enough that she actually rolled several times in her stall, and came back home looking like a dust bunny. She can be extremely fiery if I want her to be, but honestly she is one of the most laid back Arabians I've ever met. She hasn't seen many dogs in her life, and I was waiting for the farrier, and throwing the barn dogs ball down the barn isle, and even when the ball went behind her, and under her, and the dog popped up under her nose, Saphira still just looked rather bored. By the time the farrier got there the BO had brought her other dog, and both of them actually stood there licking Saphira's nose, then both play bowed, and took off wanting her to play with them. Some day I'll turn her out when they are around, and let them play with her a bit.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Oh, and BearlyeySmokin there are actually plenty of successful reining, and working cow horse Arabians out there. You just have to find the right bloodline. Again a lot of the "common" bloodlines I've seen are the saddle seat type lines, not the sport horse type lines, but they are definitely out there, and definitely worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you  couldn't exactly find those words


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Arabs are great for bonding. They're intelligent, yes, and you have to know how to cater to their intelligence. You can't bore them, but you can't ride the same pattern every day in the same order with the same routines....even if it is interesting. They'll start anticipating your next move. They'll jump into a trot as soon as you shorten your reins. They'll change leads early when doing figure-eights if you do them constantly, because they're incredibly smart and know what to expect--they memorize.

My uncle and aunt have an arab and half-arab reining ranch in Colorado I love to visit, and their horses are NOT high-spirited, out-smarting little devils because they know how to work with arabs. They change things up and put their intelligence to work in a good way, where both horse and rider are comfortable.

I rode all of their arabs when I was there, fell in love with one of their horses (National Show Horse [arab x saddlebred cross] in my avatar, worth $30,000) and man, was she smart. I taught her to bow in thirty minutes one day. I still can't get my Paso Fino to bow, and I've been working on that with him for a year! I spent one day of riding her just working on "throwing her out" with the reins, then gathering her in, working on not letting her change pace, even when she expected to go ahead and trot because horses often associate gathering the reins with going faster. At the end of the lesson, she understood perfectly that she was not to change pace unless asked.

Thoroughbreds....Well, I have two, and let's just say they need ridden every day. If you can give that to them, they'll be happy. They're probably a better choice if you're looking at their competetive, jumping and dressage aspects alone, rather than temperament. Personally, I prefer the NSH or arab to the TB for temperament, but I honestly would never go out and buy an arab for eventing. If you're looking at endurance riding, arabs and tb's are both great, but you see more arabs in endurance than tb's.

Looking at calmness, when handled correctly, arabs are a lot less hyper and disrespectful than most tb's. Thoroughbreds are bred to bring out the "flight" in the "fight or flight" aspect of the equine mind, and therefore have a tendancy to bolt. As the owner of two off-track-thoroughbreds, I can tell you neither of them are suited for inexperienced riders at this stage (they're ages 5 and 6), but there are the few TB's that are good beginners' horses. If you're just learning to ride (and again, I don't know your experience level), I would not reccomend most Thoroughbreds. Maybe start out by taking lessons on or leasing one of either breed to see if you like their temperament. And again, every horse is different, so don't pass on one breed just because of an individual horse.

Thoroughbreds are so cheap because off-trackers are produced like crazy. They're run, few are kept, and the rest are sold for dirt cheap just to get rid of them.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

not necessarily true, I just got by tb few weeks age (as some of you might remember from my other thread) and he, for a 4 year old, is VERY well mannered. Yes like ever ottb is some crazy but when I rode him the other day he walked when I asked him to, and trotted/loped on command.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

but i do agree with you on the bonding part ^^


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Arabs are great for bonding. They're intelligent, yes, and you have to know how to cater to their intelligence. You can't bore them, but you can't ride the same pattern every day in the same order with the same routines....even if it is interesting. They'll start anticipating your next move. They'll jump into a trot as soon as you shorten your reins. They'll change leads early when doing figure-eights if you do them constantly, because they're incredibly smart and know what to expect--they memorize.
> .


My lesson horse is a Quarter horse and does the same thing, it's not just Arabs. But it probably is more widespread seen in arabs.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

well my old horse gus pretty much did same patterns over and he was never bored!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahahaha so this mornin my two Arabs were hyped up! They were running in there pen and I don't know wat got them going once was rode yesterday the other recently! it was cute


----------

